
Study: Web Users Prefer Speed Over Customization - toni
http://www.websiteoptimization.com/speed/tweak/design-factors/
======
Zev
I read this as "Users prefer to be able to use a site at all, then use a site
exactly how they want it to be" - which, while it may seem like common sense,
it is good to have some data behind the thought.

